# Preempted Jeopardy



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, so how do we get today's episode of Jeopardy?

It's preempted yet again (for voting day shows), and they don't have a Saturday slot to slide it into, like they usually do.. (I only found out about that a few years ago here..)

They should totally put Jeopardy online.. make me watch an ad or two, and I'd gladly watch the preempted ones that way.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I know that champions go on to other games but is there that much continuity to the show?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I know that champions go on to other games but is there that much continuity to the show?


You said it yourself: the returning champions are the continuity. It can be jarring when the last champion you saw isn't there because the show was skipped on which he or she lost; slightly less jarring if a 2-day champion suddenly jumps to being a 4-day champion.

Here in L.A., as far as I can tell, KABC is sliding the shows back, and airing Friday's show at 9:30 P.M. Saturday.

Putting it online is fraught with problems because it's a syndicated show -- they'd basically have to negotiate with every local station that's bought the rights to broadcast it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's not "just" continuity, I just like the show and want to see every one.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

trainman said:


> Here in L.A., as far as I can tell, KABC is sliding the shows back...


Which indeed is the case, since the episode they showed Wednesday was actually the Tuesday episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Not for me.. they skipped the episode..

and on unrelated news, the PokerStars show in the middle of the night was skipped for two nights they're in reruns, but I missed 'em the first time around a few weeks ago.


----------

